# My new Spec-V



## blk04specv (Nov 21, 2003)

Whats up everyone?? Just thought I'd show off my new Spec-V. Aside from all the options the dealer, I got the Nismo cold air intake, Nismo cat back exaust system, and Nismo suspension. I hope you enjoy the pics as much as I do :thumbup:


----------



## HisXLNC (Jun 17, 2002)

Very nice.


----------



## 2003YellowSpec-V (Mar 26, 2003)

How do the Nismo Springs ride and how much did they lower your car. Oh and how much were they?


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

And why didn't you post this in the member rides section like everyone else on the board would have? Don't worry, I'll take care of it for ya. That's what I'm here for.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

yeah, the only reason your here... I hate you. Anyway, nice car... Nismo stuff must be expensive tho. It looks good, keep it up, tho I see no front end pics of your spec, I hate the 04's front end personally... how do you feel about it?


----------



## blk04specv (Nov 21, 2003)

thanks everyone, My fault for not posting it in the members rides part :/ and thanks for moving the thread. The nismo parts wern't to expensive, I got them through the dealership that I got my car from. It also helps to know the sales manager of the dealership. The final price on my car (parts and labor included) was just over 20k. As far as the front end goes... I think it isn't nearly as noticeable on a black Spec-V as on the yellow ones. I did read the sticky where everyone was whining about the front, so I posted pics from the back.

I thought the sentra was a good choice because it was small like most sport cars and powerful enough to keep up with the cars for about the same price, but it has four doors so I can easily stuff all my friends in my car.


----------



## blk04specv (Nov 21, 2003)

2003YellowSpec-V said:


> How do the Nismo Springs ride and how much did they lower your car. Oh and how much were they?


oh... and it rides sooo much nicer than a stock spec-v I know what I'm saying because I drove on the stock suspension for about 3 weeks (the nismo was on national back-order) if I remember correctly, it lowers it 25mm in the front and 30mm in the back. The frist two pics are before I got the suspension on it... and the last two are after I got it put on.


----------



## blk04specv (Nov 21, 2003)

Under the hood:








and a closeup of the intake:


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

any plans on different rims too... not a fan of those stockers...


----------



## Mr SE-R (Oct 22, 2003)

Your car looks nice! I almost bought one like yours in that same color. BUT, the only thing that I didn't like is that white line on the sides of the car. It will look better all in black color. :thumbup:


----------



## 2003YellowSpec-V (Mar 26, 2003)

All that is, is a pinstripe...it's a sticker....Mine had one too but I made the dealer take it off. They don't come like that, the dealer adds them on. Just like they put a liscense plate holder on the front of mine that I didn't want so now I have two silver screw in the bumber cover of my car but I guess that's better than two holes.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

bro... it looks sweet. i love the front end... the suspension... the rims...

i say leave it how it is


----------



## blk04specv (Nov 21, 2003)

well it's staying the same for awhile, at last as long as I'm low on the funds  but my next goal is to get the windows tinted, not sure how dark tho.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

blk04specv said:


> but my next goal is to get the windows tinted, not sure how dark tho.


i say 20 percents


----------

